
Authorities Question CIA Contractors in Connection with WikiLeaks Dump - r721
https://www.wsj.com/articles/authorities-questioning-cia-contractors-in-connection-with-wikileaks-dump-1489283964
======
r721
Important part:

"Investigators probing who may have provided WikiLeaks with classified
information about the Central Intelligence Agency’s purported computer-hacking
techniques are zeroing in on a small number of contractors who have worked for
the agency and may have been disgruntled over recent job losses, according to
people familiar with the investigation.

Authorities on Thursday questioned a handful of contractors working in at
least two locations in the Virginia suburbs of Washington, D.C., these people
said. Law-enforcement officials said no arrests had been made, but one person
familiar with the investigation said it was “rapidly unfolding.”

This person added that a digital trail has pointed authorities, at least
initially, to a team of software developers working with the CIA’s Engineering
Development Group. The group designs tools that, according to the documents
released this week by WikiLeaks, the CIA uses to break into smartphones,
personal computers and televisions connected to the internet. The more than
8,000 pages of documents that WikiLeaks disclosed appear to have been taken
last December from a server that the Engineering Development Group uses, this
person said, and that “only a few contractors would have access to.”

More than a dozen companies work for the CIA on hacking projects, the bulk of
them at a facility near Chantilly, Va. It wasn't clear which companies the
people who were questioned worked for. In recent months, there has been talk
of “bad blood” in the small world of CIA contractors who are vital to the
agency’s hacking projects, the people familiar with the probe said. One group
of contractors recently had been working for the CIA overseas and expected to
be given new jobs with the agency in the U.S., but their positions were later
eliminated, one person said.

“There were definitely disgruntled people internally,” this person said,
adding that he believes these individuals may have been among those questioned
by investigators."

Click from tweet worked for me (no paywall):

[https://twitter.com/shaneharris/status/840794112907497472](https://twitter.com/shaneharris/status/840794112907497472)

